# Bear Denning Video



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I had this link sent to me and I thought it was worth sharing.

http://video.sltrib.com/services/player ... 7066731001


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Interesting....thanks for posting


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool. They sure look like healthy little buggers.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

cool video. thanks for shareing it. it's funny how all the men make the woman go shoot it :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Was she just groggy and thats why she didnt come tearing out of there and eat em? :shock:


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I have never seen a bear in the wild in Utah, although I know a few people that have. I think it would be a neat experience.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting that the biologist would not "even venture a guess." Not that I really care, but I would think that they would have a reasonable range, otherwise why try and track them at all? I, personally have seen bears on two different occasions, both of which were from a road.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Interesting that the biologist would not "even venture a guess." Not that I really care, but I would think that they would have a reasonable range, otherwise why try and track them at all? I, personally have seen bears on two different occasions, both of which were from a road.


Swag method on bear population estimates. It is for this very reason that we lost our spring bear season a few years ago and comments like this do not help. How can you set a season and harvest objectives, if you haven't got a clue as to how many bears you have in an area?

You would not hear that answer from Dr Black at BYU.....Big


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Interesting that the biologist would not "even venture a guess." Not that I really care, but I would think that they would have a reasonable range, otherwise why try and track them at all?


Close enough for government work...

All the government fundamentalists will be busy apologizing for the "even venture a guess" remark.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Well somebody told me the other day that Utah has 3,000 bears, and Idaho has 52,000. So in Idaho you should see bears like we see dear, I would think that there is more than 3,000, but I am just a stupid hound guy, what the hell do I know.

-Hound


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So do they make sure that the mother goes back to the den? I know this is a stupid question, but those cubs won't survive very long if the mother doesn't go back, which I would assume she would.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

very cool video.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey kevin d my dad is the one that ran that bobcat into the bear den. He was telling me about it a week or so ago. They were going to air it on roughn it outdoors but never happened.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

WHutchings said:


> Hey kevin d my dad is the one that ran that bobcat into the bear den. He was telling me about it a week or so ago. They were going to air it on roughn it outdoors but never happened.


I understood that was your dad that found the den, one of the Division guys that was there is a close friend of mine and told me the whole story. We'll have to see if it makes it on the air.

Anyway, congrats to your dad for helping out.


----------

